# Forum > News > Community Chat >  Free Spotify Premium!

## Skadepus

Okey, im gonna tell you how I get spotify premium for free, and this is no facebook/twitter bullshit. This is real deal.

First of all you'll need a Iphone/Ipod Touch (I dont know if this work for Android or other telephones)

First thing you'll do is to download the Spotify app from App Store, when you have downloaded it u try to log in.

You will then get a message that sais u need spotify Premium, and it will also ask u to try a 7 days free of spotify premium (NB: THIS WILL ONLY WORK IF YOU HAVNT HAD SPOTIFY PREMIUM ON YOUR ACCOUNT BEFORE) click it and you will get redirected to spotify's Homepage.

Okey here is my trick, you will need to enter a credit card for this, you will not be charge before your trial has expired.

I dont use my credit card, i use something called Spendon Giftcard, its the same as a visa card but its a gift card u can add money on, i think it is only avaible in Europe, not 100% sure, i know we got it in norway atleast.

The Important part is to have no money on it or like 2 euro's.

After u have done this you will have spotify premium.

Here comes the bug:

After 7 days spotify will say that its be unable to windraw funds from ur credit card but u will still have Spotify Premium! I've had it for 2 months now!  :Smile: 

I also got some spendon cards to sell (about 5) so whisper me with your offer.
I accept money and wow gold.

- Skade

----------


## bestestNameEvar

Here's a random AMEX gift card I got from a friend.

3723 000290 85853
1733 <--- security thing

^.^

----------

